
Ask HN: How to move from being a programmer to a software developer? - HelvInski
Hi HN,<p>I&#x27;m building a startup that is gaining traction. I&#x27;ve been the only coder to this point, and now I am looking to hire others.<p>However, while I am a fairly proficient Ruby developer, I don&#x27;t feel I am a good &quot;software developer&quot;. I have no experience sharing code writing with others. I write tests and decently &quot;clean&quot; code, but it could always use improvement. I have a basic understanding of Git and Github.<p>What else can I do to become a better software developer and work efficiently with other developers?
======
mtmail
From of the discussions around becoming a senior developer seem relevant
[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=senior+developer](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=senior+developer)

